# Missing files during installation/can't install.



## Thinkerer tinkerer (Jun 17, 2021)

I keep getting an error message of missing files after it requests If I want developer options on the beginning of the install. Tried to continue on and install packages later but it fails to fetch anything.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2021)

Not a lot of information to base anything on but here we go:



Thinkerer tinkerer said:


> I keep getting an error message of missing files after it requests If I want developer options on the beginning of the install.


Did you check the hash before burning the image? It may have gotten corrupted during download.



Thinkerer tinkerer said:


> Tried to continue on and install packages later but it fails to fetch anything.


Fails to fetch anything implies that your network configuration might have failed before that. No network means you can't fetch anything from the network (or internet).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thinkerer tinkerer said:


> after it requests If I want developer options on the beginning of the install.


Developer options? Aren't you the lucky one. It never asks me anything like that. 

Closest thing would be this  at the System Hardening Screen during installation of the Base System.

```
Disable reading kernel message buffer for unprivledged users
Disable process dubugging facilities for unprivledged users
Ramndomize the PID for newly created processes
Disallow Dtrace destructive-mode
```

This might be of help to you:








						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## astyle (Jun 17, 2021)

I would think that 'Developer Options' really means using the space bar to put an 'X' into the checkbox for 'src.txz', and it's probably a minimal boot image that fetches EVERYTHING over an Internet connection...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 17, 2021)

That"s when you're at the Distribution Select screen. From my tutorial:

At the Distribution Select screen choose:

`lib32`
`ports`
`src`

I always have it install src so that it may be well with me.


----------



## Thinkerer tinkerer (Jun 17, 2021)

astyle said:


> I would think that 'Developer Options' really means using the space bar to put an 'X' into the checkbox for 'src.txz', and it's probably a minimal boot image that fetches EVERYTHING over an Internet connection...


Yes that's exactly what I meant. I didn't know how to explain it.


----------



## Thinkerer tinkerer (Jun 18, 2021)

I figured out what was wrong! Wrong image file! I thought I had memstick. It was mini memstick!


----------



## astyle (Jun 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> At the Distribution Select screen choose:
> 
> `lib32`
> `ports`
> ...


I'd skip the ports at install, and use portsnap instead... that way, I can have an easier time updating my ports, and grabbing something fresher than what the install image provides.


----------

